# ParelMotel lost my item and will only pay 100Euro



## RichC (27 Jul 2014)

Hi, I ordered a hedge strimmer multitool on Amazon on 27th May for 417stg. Heres the bare bones timeline of what happened, the main points:
10th June I contacted ParcelMotel asking where my item is and was told they never received it. Later that they I provide them with UPS proof of delivery dated 2nd June. They tell me they'll look for it.
Intiially nighline tell me to pursue the Amazon vendor as it was lost in transit. Amazon vendor asserts that its not their problem as it was proven to be delivered and signed for.
26th June I tell Nighline I want to be reimbursed as they havent found item yet. I have also sent them an invoice from the vendor for the full amount.
20th July Ive heard nothing so email ParcelMotel asking where my money is. A few days ago I receive a cheque for 100Euro with a letter saying this is the limit of their liabiliy. Envelope is postmarked 22nd July.
Ive since checked their T&Cs and yes it does say their liability for lost/stolen items is 100Euros max.
Is my money simply gone?
How come on the 10th June they didnt know they had received my delivery despite it being signed for on 2nd June, until I sent proof of delivery? Do their people not record/scan items when they receive them?
Im disgusted with this. Id love to know how the conversation went with the guy who signed for it or was it ever entered into their system?
Does the law support me in any way here or where do I stand? Is there anything I can do about this?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Branz (28 Jul 2014)

Not exactly clear on who signed for what/etc here: we have UPS/ParcelMotel?NightLine/Amazon/Amazon Vendor.
Then we have 
 "Later that they I provide them with UPS proof of delivery dated 2nd June"

They or I?

Who sent the cheque?
Have you cashed it?

Who signed the UPS docket and how have you a copy of it?

Is the essence of the problem that the item was stolen by someone in the entity that signed the UPS docket?


----------



## peteb (28 Jul 2014)

No. The law supports the carriers terms and conditions which you were provided with when you signed up to the service.  Same as hauliers, forwarders, couriers, airlines all have limits.


----------



## tallpaul (28 Jul 2014)

Hard to have sympathy here I'm afraid. Nightline are very upfront on their maximum liability. Indeed they even have an option to pay for increased protection if the customer wants it. If Nightline received your package, there should be a photo of it on your account page? They photo every consignment received under the Parcel Motel scheme and assign it to each customer's account.

As it stands, they are fully within their rights to offer only €100.


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2014)

ircoha said:


> Not exactly clear on who signed for what/etc here: we have UPS/ParcelMotel?NightLine/Amazon/Amazon Vendor.
> Then we have
> "Later that they I provide them with UPS proof of delivery dated 2nd June"



Amazon vendor used UPS as carrier to deliver the item to Parcel Motel. Parcel Motel are owned/operated by Nightline.

UPS have proof of delivery to Parcel Motel, but PM are unable to locate it.


----------



## coldcake (28 Jul 2014)

Some users on Boards.ie with the same issue it would seem. Would make me think twice about using PM for expensive items.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=91300501


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2014)

coldcake said:


> Some users on Boards.ie with the same issue it would seem. Would make me think twice about using PM for expensive items.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=91300501



Yeah, you have to weigh up anything over €100. You can arrange an increase in the liability amount, but can only do so by contacting them in advance and paying an increased fee.


----------



## Branz (28 Jul 2014)

Leo said:


> Amazon vendor used UPS as carrier to deliver the item to Parcel Motel. Parcel Motel are owned/operated by Nightline.
> 
> UPS have proof of delivery to Parcel Motel, but PM are unable to locate it.



Thanks for this, was not aware of the ownership structure, despite having a NL account.:

OP: was the package too big for the lock boxes?

Despite the T&C's I have called NL to see what they had to say, who basically told me to go to hell so I shut the corporate account that I set up when they started back in the late 90's. It may have been the second or third account.

They called me back as it is a decent account, but I am done with them.

As for Heartbreak Motel...

Despite the T&C's if I were the OP if he has not cashed the cheque, I would have a cut via the small claims court, for 25 euro online.
I would also take it up with Amazon.


----------



## RichC (28 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry if I didnt explain clearly but Leo has it in a nutshell.
Some individual signed 'Hawthorne' on the UPS proof of delivery which I have a copy of. ParcelMotel(Nighline) never took a photo of it and didnt seem to be even aware that they received it until I provided proof of delivery.
Despite their clear T&Cs I wasnt actually aware of their limited liability until I went back reading after the issue arose(or I wouldnt have used them).
It appears to me that the item was possibly stolen internally in their Antrim depot(and I'd be looking to speak to Hawthorne if I had my way).
@Ircoha, I'll do as you recommend and pursue them via the small claims court and I'll also hassle Amazon.
Also, Im an Intel employee and they have a ParcelMotel locker on site at my place of work and they gave us all 2 free deliveries to join up(although I was already a member). I think I'll try and get someone in Intel to send a mail on my behalf also.
Thanks for all the 'constructive' comments!
R


----------



## RichC (7 Aug 2014)

@ircoha, thanks for the advice. Ive been refunded by Amazon!
Result!!!


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2014)

Great result RichC, thanks for letting us know how it went.


----------



## MisterWhite (20 Sep 2014)

Hi,

I'm going to piggy back on this rather than start a new thread.

Similar story re liability, however in this case I used them to return a faulty laptop (worth 1280 euro) to the UK.  They acknowledged receipt of the item from the PM locker, which subsequently went missing and never left the country.

I know there is the option to extend your liability, but this is never even mentioned when you are going through the process to have a package collected - it simply asks for the weight, dimensions and address.  I didn't actually know the option existed to be honest, and while I know ignorance is no defense, surely there is a customer service element to this?. 

When you do actually click on the link to extend liability it isn't clear if this is for sending or receiving items, and also you don't see it on a mobile device as its much further down the screen than the button to send a parcel (I arranged it on my iPhone), and liek I said there is not indication in the signup process of the risk.

Anyway, I'm not sure if I stand a chance, but I've raised a small claim to see if any more can be done.


----------



## Lisa casey (12 Apr 2017)

I know this was 3 years ago but I'm in the same situation with parcel motel I ordered an iPhone 6 for my daughter off eBay for €336 and it was tracked and delivered to Antrim and it is now missing and they are saying I'm only going to get €100 would love to hear the outcome of your case


----------



## Lightning (12 Apr 2017)

The amount of reports on Boards.ie and now some reports here about packages going missing with Parcel Motel is worrying and always seems to be high value items. It seems that Parcel Motel need better security controls.


----------



## Nordkapp (12 Apr 2017)

There is a facility to increase insurance on Parcel Motel and I certainly did that for the laptop I received. You can leave nothing to chance. I believe Address pal is 40 Euro coverage and not 100 as on PM so bear that in mind.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Apr 2017)

Lisa casey said:


> I know this was 3 years ago but I'm in the same situation with parcel motel I ordered an iPhone 6 for my daughter off eBay for €336 and it was tracked and delivered to Antrim and it is now missing and they are saying I'm only going to get €100 would love to hear the outcome of your case



Hi,

Welcome to AAM.  Sorry to hear about your daughter's phone.  Unfortunately the original poster has not posted on AAM since mid 2015.


----------



## tallpaul (13 Apr 2017)

I bought an iPad last year and used Parcel Motel's services. However I did increase my insurance cover with them for a small extra charge. I don't understand why people would buy an expensive item, use services such as Parcel Motel and then try to penny pinch €3.50 for extra insurance. Madness. It is not as if they hide the fact that their normal liability is a max of €100 per delivery:

http://www.parcelmotel.com/extend-liability/


----------



## peemac (18 Apr 2017)

Parcel Motel's problem is they have too many accounts and too few staff to provide the service they aspire to.

I had two items go "missing" in November and January - they both eventually turned up, each about 3 weeks later. But what was interesting was that both had other PM labels under my PM label with my name, but different PM account and totally different area of country. Address label from sender was perfect with correct pm details. 

One parcel had two incorrect labels attached before they put my details on it. 

Seems accuracy in direction to correct motel account is not what it should be.


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2017)

Lisa casey said:


> I know this was 3 years ago but I'm in the same situation with parcel motel I ordered an iPhone 6 for my daughter off eBay for €336 and it was tracked and delivered to Antrim and it is now missing and they are saying I'm only going to get €100 would love to hear the outcome of your case


If you bought a Rembrandt for €10 million would you ship it for under €5? No carrier could possibly be liable for the full cost of the goods they carry. If you want insurance you have to buy it.


----------



## MrEarl (26 Apr 2017)

Folks,

Have those of you who have not received your items (and who paid by credit card) tried contacting your credit card provider to see if your covered via the credit card insurance ?

Also, I think those of you who have suffered a loss could do worse than go public on the radio shows, or newspapers about this problem for valuable goods via the Parcel Motel center in NI, a bit of negative publicity often helps get company's to shoulder their ethical responsibility etc.  I'm sure the likes of RTE's Joe would love to have a chat online about these experiences and maybe encourage someone from Parcel Motel to come on and defend the situation


----------



## rob oyle (26 Apr 2017)

MrEarl said:


> I think those of you who have suffered a loss could do worse than go public on the radio shows, or newspapers about this problem for valuable goods via the Parcel Motel center in NI, a bit of negative publicity often helps get company's to shoulder their ethical responsibility etc.  I'm sure the likes of RTE's Joe would love to have a chat online about these experiences and maybe encourage someone from Parcel Motel to come on and defend the situation



Surely that sort of public grandstanding will ultimately necessitate PM to up their insurance levels on all items and means that everyone will pay more for coverage that they generally don't need?
If I want to claim on my car insurance for a risk that I haven't covered, do I lament on national airwaves to embarrass my insurer into paying me? If I want full comprehensive with no excess, I should state that at the outset and pay more accordingly. Likewise if I have valuable goods in transit, I should cover myself before the worst case scenario happens.


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2017)

MrEarl said:


> I'm sure the likes of RTE's Joe would love to have a chat online about these experiences and maybe encourage someone from Parcel Motel to come on and defend the situation


 While this is a minor issue by national standards it still may not be inane enough for Live Line.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Sep 2017)

They have just had a break-in at one of their Dublin locations.

http://www.newstalk.com/Parcel-Motel-facility-robbed-in-west-Dublin


----------

